

The Django community in 2012 - jacobian
http://jacobian.org/writing/django-community-2012/

======
zalew
also:

4,135 repos <https://bitbucket.org/repo/all/commits?name=django>

7,918 repos
[https://github.com/search?langOverride=Python&language=&...](https://github.com/search?langOverride=Python&language=&q=django&repo=&start_value=1&type=Repositories)

